# Mechanism of injury mechanism of injury omg omg omg



## Hockey (Oct 11, 2010)

We all KNOW that one person right?

Here is some humor.  Enjoy

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzYxz_uvtSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## rwik123 (Oct 11, 2010)

This is amazing


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 11, 2010)

Holy crap look at that MOI!......Hope they secured her C-Spine....


----------



## TraprMike (Oct 11, 2010)

best post in the past few weeks,, thanks !! 
oh so true..


----------



## CAO (Oct 11, 2010)

Haha, the fact that they ignored the other woman is priceless.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 11, 2010)

TraprMike said:


> best post in the past few weeks,, thanks !!
> oh so true..



seconded


----------



## 46Young (Oct 11, 2010)

That was the most awesomest thing I've seen in a long time! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 12, 2010)

Mr Brown I didnt see you in your jumpsuit dang it.. waited the whole show to see it.. such a disappointment lol. great video


----------



## CAOX3 (Oct 12, 2010)

It would be a lot funnier if it wasnt so true.


----------



## slloth (Oct 12, 2010)

he he he


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 12, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> Mr Brown I didnt see you in your jumpsuit dang it.. waited the whole show to see it.. such a disappointment lol. great video



Sorry mate, Brown was needed elsewhere h34r:


----------



## Hockey (Oct 12, 2010)

*waits for the serious police to arrive and state how insulting the video is and that we all need to grow up*


----------



## Sassafras (Oct 12, 2010)

I love how they left ice cream girl stuck in her car LOL.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 12, 2010)

Aw poo being clad in bright orange getup means the serious police are probably gonna see me first

Come on Oz, we must flee! 

Ambulance, Medivac airborne .....


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 12, 2010)

I laughed out loud for real at the overhead shot of the whole highway shut down.

Too funny.


----------



## CAOX3 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hockey said:


> *waits for the serious police to arrive and state how insulting the video is and that we all need to grow up*



Now this is funny. 

But im guessing it will be the " If you want to be accepted as a profession" people first.


----------



## 18G (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome!  too funny. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Voodoo1 (Oct 14, 2010)

"Did you do the poke in the spine test?" 
GOLD! :lol:


----------

